# SOLD: Driftwood with attached Needle Leaf and Regular Java fern $20



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

*SOLD*

I have a piece of driftwood with attached Needle Leaf (mostly) and Regular Java fern for $20

Here are the pics (shown with 11" scissors for scale):





































PM me if interested
This is for P/U only (Broadway/Commercial area)
BYOB (Bring Your Own Bag/Bucket)

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Still available. This is a large piece that is nice and healthy.


----------



## bentleytech (Nov 22, 2010)

How will it do in a low light set up?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

bentleytech said:


> How will it do in a low light set up?


It will be fine in a low-light set-up, BUT it is being picked up shortly.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

*SOLD, Yay.....*


----------

